
Convox (YC S15) launches Grid service to automate code deployment - mwmanning
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/20/y-combinator-backed-convox-launches-grid-service-to-automate-code-deployment/
======
mwmanning
Hey this is Matt from the Convox team. I'm happy to answer any questions about
Grid (what it is, why we built it), Convox, or AWS/Docker in general.

~~~
Killswitch
What's your feelings about cedar stack being over 1.5GB in size after building
a docker image?

I came across your guys' stuff about a month ago and was intrigued by the
cedar stack of heroku being dockerized and started playing with it.

Immediately stopped when my simple hello world node app was 1.5GB in size.

~~~
mwmanning
The cedar image is admittedly pretty large. There's a lot of stuff in there.

Building a much more lightweight image for your node app shouldn't be too
hard, though. Check out [https://github.com/convox-
examples/express](https://github.com/convox-examples/express) for a simple
example.

~~~
Killswitch
Yeah I was looking at kind of making a heroku setup on my servers sorta like
Dokku, but I'm not a real big fan of Dokku. And I wanted to use CoreOS and
Docker, but I realized that I can't just include all possible programming
languages into a container to be built. So I've opted out of that and just
build custom containers based on the app I am deploying.

